# My new 100 gallon pics....



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

All set up and running....

















































What do you think??


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

one of the best plants tank i ever see so far beside Dippy~Egg.. keep up the good work me, very nice job.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice tank! Nice aquascape.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice tank! Man...someday...I love the looks of that.

Do you think the piranha like it more? Do you see a difference in their eating habits or anything?

How was it work wise and upkeep?

Either way...BEAUTIFUL TANK!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice looking planted tank!


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

awsome tank







i want mine to look somewhat like that one day


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

one of the best planted tanks ive ever seen.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i envy your reds not tearing sh*t up like mine














amazing tank


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> Very nice tank! Man...someday...I love the looks of that.
> 
> Do you think the piranha like it more? Do you see a difference in their eating habits or anything?
> 
> ...


 My p's seem to like it but I dont know if they like it more because the 75gal I had them in b-4 this tank had a good number of plants and cover in it also...

Thx to everyone else for their comments....I was contemplating selling most of the plants and stripping the tank down to mostly driftwood and mosses but maybe I will leave it how it is...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

unreal!........ i am VERY jealous!...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks great! Glad to see your plants growing nice and healthy!

If you get sick of the tank, the way it is, you can always sell off lots of the overgrowth, and leave the plants where they are. (or replant some of the new growth)
They will just grow back!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Thx again....Dippy do you have much trouble keeping your plants rooted in? I think I may be a little low on gravel..When my p's really get to thrashing a good bit of the plants get uprooted..I was thinking about doing away with a lot and going to mosses and fern with a good bit of driftwood..Dont get me wrong I love the look of it how it is but keeping everything planted is a pain...BTW I have to give credit t6o Dippy and B_ack ...tank was b_acks and I believe some of the plants in it when I got it were from Dippy.....


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

welcome to the jungle hes got fun and games!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

zippa said:


> Thx again....Dippy do you have much trouble keeping your plants rooted in? I think I may be a little low on gravel..When my p's really get to thrashing a good bit of the plants get uprooted..I was thinking about doing away with a lot and going to mosses and fern with a good bit of driftwood..Dont get me wrong I love the look of it how it is but keeping everything planted is a pain...BTW I have to give credit t6o Dippy and B_ack ...tank was b_acks and I believe some of the plants in it when I got it were from Dippy.....


I have almost no trouble keeping the plants rooted. I never feed my P live food, maybe once in a great while guppies, that I know have been around a long time, and are healthy. But when I feed guppies to him, he sometimes thrashes 2-4 plants up.. no biggie, I have like 125 plants in my tank or something lol
You could always rescape it, and sell off, or give away the overgrowth. I always trim my tank down when it gets overgrown. You can put the taller plants in the back, and the shorter ones up front, and put rock or driftwood in there to help it look a bit natural. I wouldn't put 'too much' hardscaping in there, simply because the densely planted tank looks great!

BTW, I keep about a 2" to 4-5" sloping substrate in my tank


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

That tank looks great. I knew it just needed someone with more time than I had for it.

I got a few of the plants from Dippy, I believe he sent me about 3-4 types of plants. Long grass, short grass, and two other types of plants. A member from the greater cincinnati aquatic society sent me the other plants. I notice the new lights on the tank, look great.

Like Dippy said, if that is too many plants. Take out half of them and in no time at all you'll have just as many plants as you have right now. You'll notice the grass type plants when grow runners real quick.


----------

